# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Graphic card baking in oven !

## balkanvodka

Okay, yesterday my graphic card just died lol. i was googling on youtube about some fixes and i found some guy THATS BAKING HIS GRAPHIC CARD IN OVEN for 9 minutes at 200 degrees. Soo im quite not sure if he is trolling peoples to totally kill their graphic cards or that might actually work ! Anyone that knows something please help , also please dont troll me  :Smile: :gusta:

----------


## gladixi

This is a real thing. 

It can melt broken _lines_ back together. This is however a last resort.

Remember to airblow the card beforehand.

----------


## Gazaman

> This is a real thing. 
> 
> It can melt broken _lines_ back together. This is however a last resort.
> 
> Remember to airblow the card beforehand.


ur profile picture is epic xD !

----------


## Annaisha

Eh.. doubt your card will be at top performance if you bake it in the oven. You could always try. My bet is that you won't get it to work at all anymore.  :Smile: 

Edit: There must be a reason why companies are cooling their graphic cards, and not adding extra heat, there is also a fail-safe temperature where the graphic card shuts itself down or lowers it's performance if it's running too hot, if I'm not mistaken.

Not so techy, just common sense here.

----------


## Alfalfa

It works. It melts the contacts just barely and lets them reseat (you obviously don't want it in their too long). It is hit and miss though, your results may vary. If your card is broken you may as well try it. I had a busted card that didn't work, we put it in a toaster oven (not the spring loaded crap) for about 5 minutes after it warmed up and it actually fixed the card, I'm still using it to this day.

----------


## balkanvodka

.............

----------


## balkanvodka

> This is a real thing. 
> 
> It can melt broken _lines_ back together. This is however a last resort.
> 
> Remember to airblow the card beforehand.





> It works. It melts the contacts just barely and lets them reseat (you obviously don't want it in their too long). It is hit and miss though, your results may vary. If your card is broken you may as well try it. I had a busted card that didn't work, we put it in a toaster oven (not the spring loaded crap) for about 5 minutes after it warmed up and it actually fixed the card, I'm still using it to this day.


I DID IT and it actually works !!!! i cannot believe! going to buy thermal paste tomorrow but performaces did not change at all it seems ! WOW just WOW thanks for replyes everyone !

----------


## Alfalfa

> I DID IT and it actually works !!!! i cannot believe! going to buy thermal paste tomorrow but performaces did not change at all it seems ! WOW just WOW thanks for replyes everyone !


Haha nice, that's awesome! Glad it worked for you. I was pretty surprised when it worked for me too.

----------


## balkanvodka

> Haha nice, that's awesome! Glad it worked for you. I was pretty surprised when it worked for me too.


like when motherboard start screen shown up i was like i cant believe omg, im ****ing engineer hahaha

----------


## job.horde

dont get to much crazy ideas, like building rockets or bombs ;-P

----------


## bernardand

ur profile picture is epic

----------


## AnnaSupova

Very interesting, I will look for more useful facts

----------

